# Is my Geneza pharma suspension bunk??



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 22, 2012)

i recieved it from a sponser here, and i pinned it 3 days in a row, no pip, and didnt get any extra drive from it, like i said in previous thread i pinned some pre workout the other day and was tired by my 2nd set on shoulders.

i just entered the code on the Geneza pharma website and it says its not authentic.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats wonderful.  Picture?


----------



## rage racing (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you contact the seller? Where did it come from?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 22, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Thats wonderful.  Picture?




here are 2 pictures, i pinned some in my left delt yesterday, first time ive ever pinned my delt, and i have zero pip. ive been taking more ai since i shot it 4 days ago and now i feel like my estro is wiped, been pissing non stop for days, feel competely tired.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 22, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> here are 2 pictures, i pinned some in my left delt yesterday, first time ive ever pinned my delt, and i have zero pip. ive been taking more ai since i shot it 4 days ago and now i feel like my estro is wiped, been pissing non stop for days, feel competely tired.


 
how much are you pinning at once? you should be crippled by now and feeling drive for sure


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 22, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> how much are you pinning at once? you should be crippled by now and feeling drive for sure



was pinning 75mg then did 90mg in my delt, like i said, zero pip, and no drive.


----------



## chold (Feb 22, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i recieved it from a sponser here, and i pinned it 3 days in a row, no pip, and didnt get any extra drive from it, like i said in previous thread i pinned some pre workout the other day and was tired by my 2nd set on shoulders.
> 
> i just entered the code on the Geneza pharma website and it says its not authentic.



That's strange. Counterfeiting a UGL? Did you hit up your supplier or go directly to Geneza?


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 22, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> was pinning 75mg then did 90mg in my delt, like i said, zero pip, and no drive.



Doesn't sound like suspension to me.  If gp's website says its bull shit then it probably is.  Hit up one of their reps, they are cool guys.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used this same product over the Summer pinning 100mgs everyday with little soreness. I can vouge that i have had gains you would typically have with test suspension. I did have slight soreness at injection area though and was smooth was able to shoot with 25g with no prob. The GP was pretty good and comparable to the manufacture STEN when they offered test s available in a 20ml bottle years and years ago. Wow thats my experience with GP Suspension, hope nothing has changed.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 22, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> here are 2 pictures, i pinned some in my left delt yesterday, first time ive ever pinned my delt, and i have zero pip. ive been taking more ai since i shot it 4 days ago and now i feel like my estro is wiped, been pissing non stop for days, feel competely tired.


I just checked and have the same batch#'s. I ran cycles with these same batch # with  results typically seen with Test Suspension plus libido shot up real quick i liked the fact that it wasnt crippling but only slight pain made everyday life and training bearable. Batch doesnt authenticate though?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 22, 2012)

fit4life said:


> I have used this same product over the Summer pinning 100mgs everyday with little soreness. I can vouge that i have had gains you would typically have with test suspension. I did have slight soreness at injection area though and was the smoothest most potent i have used in years plus able to shoot with 25g with no problem. The GP was impressive and comparable to the manufacture STEN when they offered test s available in a 20ml bottle years and years ago. Wow thats my experience with GP Suspension, hope nothing has changed.




their website says its not authetic, i just checked the number for some geneza clen i got and it says authentic, ive had no drive that i was dying to experience from suspension, and most definitley no raised libido, a rep is looking into it either way for me now


----------



## fit4life (Feb 22, 2012)

^ just checked website and it didnt say anything about this batch not being authentic, does it? I believe the test results for this batch number just have not been updated yet but they should be, right?  Okay,curious as what rep has to say?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 22, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ^ just checked website and it didnt say anything about this batch not being authentic, does it? I believe the test results for this batch number just have not been updated yet but they should be, right?  Okay,curious as what rep has to say?



if you put the isn number in the check product box then it tells you


----------



## LoveToLiftBig (Feb 22, 2012)

Just to tell you all know, I have ran the numbers through the GP site before and they come up as bunk, it's not right. I can tell you now from the sides and results that it wasn't bunk gear but it all came up as bunk, just to let you know.

Also I never get pip in delt or tris. It's just one of them areas that never hurts when pinning. Try your glute or quad.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 22, 2012)

Man Geneza is always faked dude I learned that a while ago. The only thing they make decent from my experience was there orals dbol and winstrol were g2g


----------



## loveabull1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Idk? My gp 250 sust came up great on bloodwork. 3120 t level on 1 cc a week!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 22, 2012)

I have gotten freakin' big and strong on EVERY GP cycle i've done and test suspension is some of the best suspension around regardless. Give it a chance. Use coffee pre workout if you feel tired.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 23, 2012)

fit4life said:


> I have gotten freakin' big and strong on EVERY GP cycle i've done and test suspension is some of the best suspension around regardless. Give it a chance. Use coffee pre workout if you feel tired.



The point is, it says Geneza but Geneza says they didn't make it.  Something is wrong whether you get gains or not...  Its probably injectable horse cum.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 23, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> The point is, it says Geneza but Geneza says they didn't make it.  Something is wrong whether you get gains or not...  Its probably injectable horse cum.




i feel so much better now


----------



## hypno (Feb 23, 2012)

Likely is faked. Some good some not so. Since you have a rep looking into it, it will get worked out for sure. The rep's for GP on this board are all about helping out the best they can!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 23, 2012)

I emailed a rep on here and theyve come back saying its good to go, the isn number on geneza website says its authentic now, the system hadnt been updated, although, i cant say i feel much different when i pin it pre workout.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 23, 2012)

give it a chance to work..........


----------



## MTB81 (Feb 24, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> i feel so much better now



The website isn't updated often.  Its not fake.  Get a $50 blood test to confirm if you doubt it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

MTB81 said:


> The website isn't updated often.  Its not fake.  Get a $50 blood test to confirm if you doubt it.




nah its all sorted now they checked it, it comes up as authentic now.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 24, 2012)

Of course it is now kinda fishy.... Every single person that's had real suspension felt it there first shot. Period. Shit is garbage


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Of course it is now kinda fishy.... Every single person that's had real suspension felt it there first shot. Period. Shit is garbage




thats what im still wondering


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 24, 2012)

Bro eithe way u win some u lose some what I would try to do is find someone else or another brand and try and make a small order to see the difference. Thats what I've done


----------



## markeemark85 (Feb 24, 2012)

My experience with Geneza test p is that it's way underdosed gear in comparison to other test p Ive run,,May have to double ur dosage to feel anything..I personally stay away from gen..


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

just pinned 50ml in both of my delts, most ive done so far, so wel see how it goes, ive had coffee and oats, hitting the gym soon for power movemnts.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 24, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Lmao




i know, i know


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah, i wont be using it anymorw


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Are there crystals in the bottom of it? I will say that I was not impressed with Geneza oils. Their orals were pretty good though.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 24, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Are there crystals in the bottom of it? I will say that I was not impressed with Geneza oils. Their orals were pretty good though.



yeah there appears to be lots of crystals


----------



## fit4life (Feb 24, 2012)

ha ha Ok had enough....You guys are all EXPERTS on gear and cycling but it doesnt show in your physiques why is that?  Posters r using all this gear and you cant even tell and people listen to your advice?  Sad but True. The suspension is gtg your just to nieve to know it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 26, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ha ha Ok had enough....You guys are all EXPERTS on gear and cycling but it doesnt show in your physiques why is that?  Posters r using all this gear and you cant even tell and people listen to your advice?  Sad but True. The suspension is gtg your just to nieve to know it.



even though my physique isnt great, you havnt seen it, this is my very first cycle so yeah i dont have much experience, nieve or not, im not a hater, all im saying is, its not working the way its supposed to and im dissapointed, its just the way it is.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 26, 2012)

Woah!!!!! U r taking suspension on ur first cycle!! WTF bro lol... Keep the shit and get some test e or c and run at 500 mg a week bro and grow... End of thread


----------



## independent (Feb 26, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ha ha Ok had enough....You guys are all EXPERTS on gear and cycling but it doesnt show in your physiques why is that?  Posters r using all this gear and you cant even tell and people listen to your advice?  Sad but True. The suspension is gtg your just to nieve to know it.



I agree, ugl gear is never underdosed or bunk.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 26, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Woah!!!!! U r taking suspension on ur first cycle!! WTF bro lol... Keep the shit and get some test e or c and run at 500 mg a week bro and grow... End of thread



im on test e anyway man, opn week 9 of 500mg a week, just wanted toadd suspension pre workout a couple days a week on heavy back and legs day etc.


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 26, 2012)

what are you pinning it with. my suspension last year from them wouldnt budge through a 23g. fuckin sucked lol. but my experience with it was good. it comes down to whether its legit or not, if it is i have no doubt it is good. i used geneza dbol and the shit was so crazy!!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 26, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> what are you pinning it with. my suspension last year from them wouldnt budge through a 23g. fuckin sucked lol. but my experience with it was good. it comes down to whether its legit or not, if it is i have no doubt it is good. i used geneza dbol and the shit was so crazy!!



pinned it through a blue pin but mostly through slin pins.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 26, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> yeah there appears to be lots of crystals


Okay so it registered authentic and now you mention there are lots of crystals in it? 
I am not affliated to GP and have nothing to gain from it. I was just giving you HONEST feedback and for your benefit i wish someone could have chimed in with something positive about GP and the suspension. It sucks having questionable gear i know! And thats why i tried to contribute advice on a personal experience. Here is the same batch # and what it should look like. Its smooth and on point. Definitely goodluck bro..........


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 26, 2012)

If you're doing it through slin pins then that's the reason why it's not working. I'm surprised the slin pins don't get clogged. Try a 23g but you might have to go even bigger. Suspension is just that. The test is just suspended in water. It's not in solution. You have to get those crystals in your body. If your not even back loading with a 18g into the slin pin then you are just pinning the water out of the vial. Watch out cause you have just made your suspension much more potent because there isn't as much solution in there compared to the gear. 

What you should have got was TNE which is test-no ester and it is oil based. Then you wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## stumpyone (Feb 26, 2012)

oh damn, man ya cant shoot aas with slinpins. ya better be careful as stated above cause youve got that shit so off now its gonna be damn near impossible to regulate your dose. peptids and insulin is all you can use those far. aas=intramuscular, slinpins are subcontenously(sp?) good luck


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 27, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> If you're doing it through slin pins then that's the reason why it's not working. I'm surprised the slin pins don't get clogged. Try a 23g but you might have to go even bigger. Suspension is just that. The test is just suspended in water. It's not in solution. You have to get those crystals in your body. If your not even back loading with a 18g into the slin pin then you are just pinning the water out of the vial. Watch out cause you have just made your suspension much more potent because there isn't as much solution in there compared to the gear.
> 
> What you should have got was TNE which is test-no ester and it is oil based. Then you wouldn't have these problems.



repped, that makes a lot of sense now, will mix it with my test e shot tonight before gym.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

maybe do some lab testing or this gear..or blood test like heavy did!


----------



## Dath (Feb 28, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> repped, that makes a lot of sense now, will mix it with my test e shot tonight before gym.



How'd this work for Jericho?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 28, 2012)

Walls if you need help, hit me up!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 28, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> maybe do some lab testing or this gear..or blood test like heavy did!


Nigga, he got bloods on your cyp, and concluded it was underdosed -_-
#


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 28, 2012)

Dath said:


> How'd this work for Jericho?



it worked  well at least i think it did, did squats, hit 308lbs squat on my 6th set of squats, personal best.


----------



## Dath (Feb 28, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> it worked  well at least i think it did, did squats, hit 308lbs squat on my 6th set of squats, personal best.



Yep !!! Good shit brotha
Fit4life trust worthy as hell and when he posted batches # and experience with it
Figured you was gonna be g2g.
Enjoy it man.
Gonna be  lil more potent then before as some of your solution has been removed


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 28, 2012)

That's gonna be some strong and painful suspension since half the water is missing!  Good luck


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 28, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> That's gonna be some strong and painful suspension since half the water is missing!  Good luck



what water is used in suspension?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Feb 28, 2012)

Mostly bacterio- static water and some other additives.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> maybe do some lab testing or this gear..or blood test like heavy did!


 I agree i only use FDA Approved gear


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 28, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Nigga, he got bloods on your cyp, and concluded it was underdosed -_-
> #


----------



## theboneman (Feb 29, 2012)

hey guys, ive been using europe anabolic and thier fast, but they also have great gear, thier vishnu pharma is kick ass and sciroxx has a great reputation. try it. good luck with it my friend


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Feb 29, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> That's gonna be some strong and painful suspension since half the water is missing!  Good luck




im aware haha, did some suspension in my ass with test on monday, massive knot, buti its slowly wearing off, i can still squat.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 6, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> That's gonna be some strong and painful suspension since half the water is missing!  Good luck



would i be able to put some bac water into my suspension vial? did a quad shot and yeah....painful


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad everything worked out. I was gettin scared because my whole cycle in waiting is GP. This was one of those feel-good threads


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 6, 2012)

I pinned some water based suspension this morning before my shoulder workout. It's just a little sore now. Nothing crazy. My stuff is micronized though so I think that makes a HUGE difference. 

Not to sound snobbish but I'll only use TNE in oil or Micronized Suspension.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Mar 7, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> I pinned some water based suspension this morning before my shoulder workout. It's just a little sore now. Nothing crazy. My stuff is micronized though so I think that makes a HUGE difference.
> 
> Not to sound snobbish but I'll only use TNE in oil or Micronized Suspension.



do you think it would be alright to put a ml of bac water in my suspension to dilute it again?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 7, 2012)

If u have a real deal geneza is g2g


----------



## Everlast2 (Aug 24, 2012)

Geneza Test E from N**S is bunk, I hate to say it.  It is legit from Geneza, but not what you want to spend money on.  I can post a pic but as I said, it's from the UGL.  Bad batch is not acceptable.  Just a heads up in 2012


----------



## idis (Aug 24, 2012)

Everlast2 said:


> Geneza Test E from N**S is bunk, I hate to say it.  It is legit from Geneza, but not what you want to spend money on.  I can post a pic but as I said, it's from the UGL.  Bad batch is not acceptable.  Just a heads up in 2012



I'd like to see the pic if you don't mind.


----------



## l69lou (Aug 25, 2012)

Everlast2 said:


> Geneza Test E from N**S is bunk, I hate to say it.  It is legit from Geneza, but not what you want to spend money on.  I can post a pic but as I said, it's from the UGL.  Bad batch is not acceptable.  Just a heads up in 2012


 What do you base this opinion on ? That is a very serious statement , one you can't just make and then not back up. Naps has been a very good sponsor.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 25, 2012)

Its his first and only post on this forum. He must be telling the truth


----------



## Everlast2 (Sep 8, 2012)

No friends, I'm with you not against you.

We need more friends helping out and less corrupt asshats making us sick.  Think about it friends we only have each other


----------



## MTB81 (Sep 9, 2012)

Everlast2 said:


> No friends, I'm with you not against you.
> 
> We need more friends helping out and less corrupt asshats making us sick.  Think about it friends we only have each other



Last time I ran GP Test E I ran 250mg a week and blood results were greater than 1500.


----------



## GXR64 (Sep 9, 2012)

MTB81 said:


> Last time I ran GP Test E I ran 250mg a week and blood results were greater than 1500.



This and naps is the biggest seller of gp, anyone that says its bunk is either a competitor or retarded.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 10, 2012)

WallsOfJericho said:


> nah its all sorted now they checked it, it comes up as authentic now.




That is fucking dumb, after someone reports on board it does not work, they fix that number.


----------



## Everlast2 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm glad the check-number function on website is now corrected after all this time.  Glad I could do my part.


----------



## Dannie (Sep 12, 2012)

It really annoys me when people keep on refreshing this thread. 
GP is g2g. Thread has been resolved months ago, gear was legit, OP didn't know how to use it.

Perhaps updating the thread title to 'SOLVED' is in order


----------



## cambrose327 (Sep 13, 2012)

You should know if it's real or fake after the first few days... The half life is only like 24 hours so it hits you pretty quick..


----------

